# A perfect Storm hits The O.C.!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My sweet little second foster Storm. After destroying everything in her wake including bad guys and hearts (like her namesake superhero) she is down for the count. You see she is only a few months old, not 1 year old like they originally thought. Like a puppy she plays hard and naps harder.

Oh Stormeeee! Where are you?

Captions, left to right

1. What is this?
2. Lily, "I found her mom!"
3. Audrey, "What is she doing, mommy?"
4 Come on little girl, wake up and show us your pretty little face.

Nope, you see Stormy must keep her identity secret like any good superhero. So only a nose peek for now. We will see if we can crack her cover later. Stay tuned.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She is indeed a "perfect" little Storm. :wub::wub: I love seeing Audrey and Lilly come check on their new little temporary sister. Someone is going to get a little doll baby. I just love her. :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a sweet little bundle of love she is!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

All cozy in the laundry! What a cutie!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The laundry is simply tempting for any pup to resist! I absolutely love these pictures. Our Bella is forever taking my bras out of the laundry and dragging them everywhere (she unfortunately prefers my favorite pink one lol). I'm just waiting for the day company shows up and Bella brings them "her treasures"  .


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Too cute Gigi and I know she is keeping you and your husband on your toes. 
Puppies do that. Thanks for all the love and hard work you are doing for this little one. 
Maybe she will show her face next time??


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, so sweet. I love it when they get all cozy in the laundry basket. The scent of familiar humans must be very comforting to them.

You're a great foster Mommy, Gigi!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Our Bella is forever taking my bras out of the laundry and dragging them everywhere  .


LOL! When Madison was a baby I finally gave her an old bra for her very own, because she would go to the bathroom door where I would hang my bras and bark until I gave her one!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> LOL! When Madison was a baby I finally gave her an old bra for her very own, because she would go to the bathroom door where I would hang my bras and bark until I gave her one!


 
LOL!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, she is adorable! I love her in your laundry basket, hee, hee!!! Warm and cosy.....thank you for sharing Little Storm!!! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Madison's Mom said:


> LOL! When Madison was a baby I finally gave her an old bra for her very own, because she would go to the bathroom door where I would hang my bras and bark until I gave her one!


That is tooooo funny:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She looks like the sweetest little Storm I've ever seen:wub:. It's gonna be hard to let her go:blink:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Storm is just precious. And she certainly does look like a puppy -- probably about 6-8 months old. Was she abandoned? Lost? Turned into a shelter? Who wouldn't love this precious little girl. I'm so glad that you have her, Gigi. I know that she will soon have a fabulous forever home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little doll : )


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I was wondering how that little bundle of joy was adapting. She looks like she made herself right at home. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her.:wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Storm is just precious. And she certainly does look like a puppy -- probably about 6-8 months old. Was she abandoned? Lost? Turned into a shelter? Who wouldn't love this precious little girl. I'm so glad that you have her, Gigi. I know that she will soon have a fabulous forever home.



The two vets who have examined her here think she is less than 6 months old. You can find out more about Storm from Edie's previous post. Basically found on the streets of LA and the people who found her noted her to have seizures. Stormy has had no seizures in the two weeks she has been with us and I am slowly tapering her off her seizure meds, she is on quite a low dose now. We think she may have liver issues and she is currently getting worked up and on a special diet. She is killer cute. Many theories abound as to how she found herself wandering in LA, like a disreputable pet store put her out on the streets when they found her having seizures. But we will never know. Really, I cannot overstate how adorable this little 4 pounder is........whoever gets her will think they have hit the jackpot. We have to remind ourselves every day that she is a foster. I will try to capture her little face soon, when she is not in superhero clandestine mode.


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

*Perfect Storm*

She is an absolute doll. Please PM me as I would like to discuss being considered for her forever home. :aktion033:
Thanks,
Rhonda


----------

